# Just In Case You Were Curious, Tyvek Will Not Stop A Steel Ball.



## Whiteleather (Feb 4, 2012)

I have been trying different materials as "catchers" for my back stop.

Turns out that Ground Cloth for keeping weeds down between rows of veggies will not stop a single layer of TBG with a 12mm steel ball at 35 yards. In fact the fabric did not even wiggle as the ball passed through. Also there was no noise.

Oddly, a free hanging sheet of Tyvek wrap will allow the same ball from the same band at the same distance to pass through unimpeded (it makes a **** of a CRACK!!! though).

I hanged the original cotton sheet back up. The first shot drove the ball and the sheet through a layer of Tyvek and a layer of ground cloth. I tugged the sheet back through the other materials and the ball plopped out. No damage to the cotton sheet. Pretty freaking amazing.

I have heard that Mongol warriors wore under shirts of silk to keep arrows from cutting their internal organs. When shot with a broadhead you could pull the arrow out of your torso with no more damage than if you had been punctured with a stick. I need to find some silk sheets.

PS: Got the warning that I must enter at least ONE tag again. No longer an isolated event.

K in NY


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Interesting! Thanks for letting us know.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Whiteleather said:


> I have been trying different materials as "catchers" for my back stop.
> 
> Turns out that Ground Cloth for keeping weeds down between rows of veggies will not stop a single layer of TBG with a 12mm steel ball at 35 yards. In fact the fabric did not even wiggle as the ball passed through. Also there was no noise.
> 
> ...


your kidding about the silk right?
Genghis Khan[background=rgb(255, 255, 255)] was once said to have issued all his horsemen with silk vests, as an arrow hitting silk does not break it but ends up embedded in the flesh wrapped in silk, allowing the arrow to be removed by gently teasing the silk open, as opposed to the usual method of removing barbed arrows, cutting them out or pushing them right through an injured limb and out of the other side. These silk vests functioned much like the padded armour used by European and Byzantine soldiers of the era, such as the [/background]gambeson


----------



## Whiteleather (Feb 4, 2012)

newconvert said:


> your kidding about the silk right?


Nope, you found one of the references. A blade wrapped in silk won't cut. Since an arrow kills by slicing through internal organs, you are more likely to survive if wearing your silks. It'll still hurt like heck.

I had some pure silk sheets here from the 1800s. Gave a few to a buddy to use as backing on his bows. Should be some more in the linen closet.

If you can't cut it with an arrow I doubt a 12mm ball will hurt it. Darn clever of those caterpillars.

K in NY


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Whiteleather said:


> your kidding about the silk right?


Nope, you found one of the references. A blade wrapped in silk won't cut. Since an arrow kills by slicing through internal organs, you are more likely to survive if wearing your silks. It'll still hurt like heck.

I had some pure silk sheets here from the 1800s. Gave a few to a buddy to use as backing on his bows. Should be some more in the linen closet.

If you can't cut it with an arrow I doubt a 12mm ball will hurt it. Darn clever of those caterpillars.

K in NY
[/quote]

the important words here are " said to have " there does not seem to be proof, plus the subject is an old one thats is still actively debated, with tests leaning towards the supposed silk shirts not stopping the arrows, they talk about a mythbusters episode and a Horo, not a shirt, it is an debate but one i would not put any trust in, basically because i have cut silk before, old parachutes, military, i would love to know if it was true since its so debated. a vid with your friend and his bow would be fantastic!


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Very interesting concept with the silk. Don't think I'll be experimenting with that.


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Enter the pig carcass and a sik shirt.


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Rockape66 said:


> Enter the pig carcass and a sik shirt.


Yes, I could imagine Mythbusters testing pig carcasses wearing silk shirts!

I guess the idea is that much of the killing that a broadhead does is done by _cutting._
Those razor edges cut arteries and veins and the animal dies of hemoraging.
After all, broadheads have little knowckdown power.

Still, even without the cutting, I can't imagine that haveing ones chest cavity pierced is going to increase long term survival odds.


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Broadheads were'nt used much in combat, because they were ineffective against armor. Pile points were used. Basically a square profile small spearhead. The heavily reinforced sharp edges would punch through mail or plate at close ranges. I imagine that silk would nicely distribute the energy preventing cutting, and limiting penetration. There was a demonstration, I think on "Deadliest Warrior," of the greek lamilar armor, and it was quite effective at stopping these projectiles and sling stones.*


----------



## jburdine1956 (Dec 26, 2011)

Whiteleather said:


> I have been trying different materials as "catchers" for my back stop.
> 
> Turns out that Ground Cloth for keeping weeds down between rows of veggies will not stop a single layer of TBG with a 12mm steel ball at 35 yards. In fact the fabric did not even wiggle as the ball passed through. Also there was no noise.
> 
> ...


Some of the first bullet proof vests were made of layers of silk. I believe the Archduke Ferdinand was supposed to have worn a vest of silk as an attempt to protect him from bullets. He was shot where the silk did not cover though.


----------



## tpinaz (Dec 6, 2015)

jburdine1956 said:


> 'Whiteleather' said:
> 
> 
> > I have been trying different materials as "catchers" for my back stop.
> ...


any volunteers ? :O


----------

